# I don't know bakit po naapek...



## ElectricPink

Hi, if someone could give me a hand here, it would be much appreciated...

It's informal tagalog, I guess sau was sayo, can anyone confirm?


_I don't know bakit po naapek tuhan ako sau...

_I don't know why I ???? to you...


_...di man_ _kita lubos na kakilala pero pakiramdam ko...

_I never know you completey but ????????
_

... I'm complete ng dumadaing ka sa buhay ko.

_I'm complete when you arive, i feel alive.


----------



## biankita

*SAU* is generally text language -- a shortcut for the word to save on the number of characters you type when text messaging someone. (Lord, I hate it when people write using text language.) One of the criticisms of the text messaging revolution in the Philippines -- I'm not sure if it's the same across the world -- is the deterioting effect it has on language. 

Since the old Filipino alphabet is based on sound, it makes sense to use it. Most people born in the 80s and back got educated A(ah) Ba Ka Da E(eh) etc as the Filipino alphabet so typing *bkit?* can be understood as "bakit?". I think it was some time in the late 80s or early 90s did then adapt the western alphabet pronunciation because it's more apt. because if you type in *bkt*, it can be mistaken for *bakat*, which totally changes the meaning.

As for the translation you were asking about

_I don't know bakit po naapek tuhan ako sau...

_I don't know why I am affected by you. _Naapek tuhan is one word._


_...di man_ _kita lubos na kakilala pero pakiramdam ko...

_...I don't know you that much but I feel...
_

... I'm complete ng dumadaing ka sa buhay ko.

_I'm complete when you came.

~ The I feel alive is not part of the Filipino sentence that you posted.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Pinyot

Is it _*dumadaing*_ or _*dumadating/dumarating*_?

*Dumadaing*
1. complains (can also mean confide depending on the usage)
_Sa akin siya dumadaing tungkol sa kanyang mga suliranin_
He complains to me about his problems.
2. moans
_Dumadaing siya sa pananakit ng kanyang tiyan._
He is moaning because of his tummy ache.

*Dumating*
1. came/arrived
_Dumating siya kahapon._
He arrived yesterday.

*Dumadating/dumarating*
1. comes/arrives
_Dumarating ang school bus tuwing ika-anim ng umaga._
The school bus arrives at six in the morning.

_ ... I'm complete ng dumadaing ka sa buhay ko.
_In this example, the word dumadating/dumarating is not used properly. The tense is wrong.

It should be_
... I'm complete *nang dumating* ka sa buhay ko.
_I became complete when you came into my life


----------



## ElectricPink

Many thanks for the replies.  Yeah, txt language sucks, especially when you rely heavily on dictionaries .  The original had "dumadating" in it, I just made a typo, but thanks for the info, typos can be dangerous when you dont know the language well eh!

Maraming salamat ulit guys.


----------

